# Pigeon with an open wing fracture!!!!



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

I have had this pigeon for more than two weeks. My friend found him on June 14, she brought him to me two days later. 
I immediately put him on Bactrim and Metronidazole. He was sick, couldn't eat, then he got better and he has been ok since. But the problem is his injury, his wound was necrotic. It was healing fine and today one piece od dead tissue fell off and I saw two broken bones sticking. 
I put him again on Bactrim and Metronidazole, he is eating normally, I will take him to the vet, but there aren't good avian vets here. What should I do??? What can I do?
I don't want him to lose his wind, I doubt he would survive amputation! 
Is there any chance that the new tissue surrounds the bone? They aren't sticking that much, but the wound is really deep!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The problem with bones is that if an infection develops it spreads very quickly and can be fatal. I have had two rescues that had broken bone sticking out, neither of them were fresh wounds. One had the wing amputated, but the other had the bone filed down and tucked under the skin. Amazingly that one was able to fly again.


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

This pigeon is on Bactrim and Metronidazole. I can get Clindamycin if you think it would be better for bone infections. Can I use Clyndamicin with Bactrim?

I want to try to save his wing first even though I think he won't be able to fly ever again. 

I'm going to try with Fibrolysin (Fibrolan), it stimulates granulation. Granulation doesn't happen when necrotic tissue is present, so I'm hoping If Fibrolan stimulates granulation, that the new tissue will surround the bone and close the wounds. 

Does any of you know of similar cases? My friend told me about a dog with a bone-deep wound that healed completely with Fibrolan. 

Please look at the photos 
http://imageshack.us/f/805/imag0458g.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/f/717/imag0456k.jpg/


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

New photo
http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/4929/imag0464o.jpg

You can see bones sticking


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Are you applying anything on it?

Reti


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm applying this http://web.squ.edu.om/med-Lib/MED_C...00/mg/fibrinolysin_and_desoxyribonuclease.htm

Therapeutic actions 

Fibrinolysin attacks fibrin of blood clots and exudates; desoxyribonuclease attacks DNA found in purulent exudates. 
Indications
Debriding agent in general surgical wounds; ulcerative lesions; second- and third-degree burns; circumcision; episiotomy
Cervicitis and vaginitis
Irrigation agent for infected wounds, superficial hematomas, otorhinolaryngologic wounds


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

My pigeon's wing was punctured and Vet gave to apply Flamazine; just as the one above is for burn, wounds, ulceration etc. Make sure the bird does not intake it, since they like to clean themselves quite a lot.


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

The wound is through and through. I don't think we have other options beside amputation. Is anyone willing to show the photos to their vets so we can get another opinion? Please! I will post new photos later today.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sure go ahead and post pics, I will fw them to my vet, see what he has to say.
Do you have a vet who would do the surgery?

Reti


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

I have a vet who can do the surgery, but I have to see if he wants to. We'll se tomorrow. 
Does anyone have a bird with amputated wing?


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

http://imageshack.us/g/846/imag0002iu.jpg/

This is the album, all the photos are big format, so you can zoom it in. 
There are three bones sticking, 2 can be seen from the inside, and the third one is seen from the outside. 

Should I mark them with some arrows?

I was thinking if the vet could only cut the bones and leave the wing and then when the new tissue surround the cut bones, only the hole will be left and he can live with that. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I think so too, he can cut from the bones and dead tissue and suture it shut. But the bird won't fly anyways so he might as well amputate the wing, it's faster and easier to do. Have had several with amputated wings, they do fine. I have their cages on the floor so they can come in out as they please.

I will fw the pics to my vet, see what he thinks
Reti


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

thank you, Reti. what do you think, should the vet amputate the whole wing, or just the sick part?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The less the better. The wing also helps them balance.

Reti


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

The vet said that too. He is one of our best ortopedic surgeons and he will be performing the surgery, probably on Wednesday. Wish us luck! Although he first said the whole wing, he can be radical that way, but then he said he will only cut to the healthy bones because of the balance.
What antibiotic should he be on now? He is on Bactrim now because it penetrates the tissues well and I'm scared of sepsis. But he is on Bactrim for 7 days now, should I switch antibiotics?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Good choise. If it is not necessary to amputate the whole wing he shouldn't.
Maybe the day bfore the surgery he can switch to an injectable antibiotic. 
You can keep him on Bactrim also for a total of two weeks.

Reti


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

Why injectable? And which one?
I stopped with Bactrim, I'm afraid for his liver, he hasn't been not on any antibotic for 24h, I need to decide which one.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I would think the vet would give you something. Baytril is not bad and comes in injectable form. He could also give you some injectable ampicillin. I don't know what your vet has available over there. But definetely ask for some antibiotic.

Reti


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

Baytril is not good for sepsis. I had a pigeon that died a couple of days after the surgery, he was on Baytril and Clyndamicin at the time. 
Should I get some amoxicillin now and continue with Bactrim after the surgery? The vet can't perform the surgery until this weekend, he is moving. Will the pigeon be ok? Is amoxicillin strong enough?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Amoxicillin is good for those kind of injuries. You don't want the exposed bone to get infected cause ostemyelitis is very hard to treat.

Reti


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

I bought Cephalexin, is that ok? I will start him on Cephalexin today.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I think it's good. I will read up more on it tonight and let you know.

Reti


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

HELP! We got back from the vet and the pigeon managed to remove bandages. He mustn't be allowed to flap his wing because he will tear the sutures. How should I bandage him so that he can't move his wing???? Please help. Should he be able to stand? Or should I just bandage him in a way that he can't move at all???


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I think you should just bandage the wing around his body and let the other be. How did the vet had it?


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

He bandaged both wings and legs and he cut a hole for the healthy wing, but the pigeon managed to get the bandage off by using his legs. So now I bandaged both wings and I left out the legs, the legs are stretched, and this way he can't take it down with his legs. He is in a small box, so he can't move any way. Is this ok?? 
I need to take the bandage down everyday and spray the wound with iodine. 

The vet did an amazing job, he cut the sticking bones and saw the hole!! He really did his best to save as much as possible. 

He ate and drank water, I gave him small shallow cup (not too shallow).


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

Just one more thing. The pigeon is on Bactrim, I think that's ok?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I thank it's better than what the vet did. I thought it's too much stress on him to have all bandage. How much the vet charged u for this amputation,if u don't mind. What part was amputated? I am behind with reading the whole thread.


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

But even with the way the vet bandaged him, he wasn't able to walk or stand. Only his healthy wing was free. Will he be ok during the night this way? I can't bandaged him again now.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

i don't see the point in bandaging his legs. He will be fine at night-since it's dark he won't move.


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

I agree,but he will be trying to get out of the box and he may be trying to get out of the bandage by using his wings. This way he is calm. I will try tomorrow to bandage him and leave his legs free. He is pretty feisty just so you know. I have to bandage him in a way that minimizes the risk of him flapping his wing.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

eternal said:


> But even with the way the vet bandaged him, he wasn't able to walk or stand. Only his healthy wing was free. Will he be ok during the night this way? I can't bandaged him again now.


Wing bandaging is always difficult.Some birds just have a knack of getting out of it no matter how good you think it is lol.
as long as he is comfortable, and is able to poop, and is also in a position that has support to stop him rolling over, then he should be fine.
Heres a setup ive used for a couple of injured birds, granted it wasnt for their wings, but it would give support to stop them rolling over.








Notice the back is lined with paper tissue, so its easy to change it when they poop


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Quazar always has simple but efficient samples and examples.


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

Very innovative! I will post tomorrow photos of his box and him in it. I think he'll be ok this way during the night.


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

His droppings look terrible, terrible, green, not well-formed, terrible!!! What should I do? He is eating normally at the moment!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Any improvement in his dropping? He went through major stress, I hope that is the cause of the terrible droppings.

Reti


----------



## eternal (Feb 13, 2010)

The droppings look better, they are well-formed, still green, but I think it's because of Bactrim because it's metabolized in the liver. He is eating, drinking, seems ok. Tomorrow checkup at the vet's


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is great news!!!

Reti


----------



## fivepennies (Aug 31, 2012)

Good luck with the amputation  I brought mine to vet today and it looks like almost the same spot that is damaged. On the other side of the wing there is bone sticking out and vet suggested amputation. However, on a fixed budget a $1000 is too much so I chose the antibiotics in hopes the wound will heal around...not sure though.


----------

